# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Afficher un caractre sur l'cran en utilisant la carte Spartan-3

## foufouta

Bonsoir,
j'ai entrain de travailler sur la carte Spartan-3, j'ai rencontr un problme  afficher un caractre ( ou ensemble de caractres) sur l'cran.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider  trouver un astuce pour ce truc  ::(:  

Merci d'avance

----------

